# Need your help....in picking out a picture



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm trying to decide which is the best picture....I'll be getting an 8x10 and also ordering Christmas cards - they don't have to be the same picture.


#1:
View attachment 90251



#2:
View attachment 90252




#3:
View attachment 90253



#4:
View attachment 90254



#5:
View attachment 90255


Thanks for your help.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Great pics! I like #3 and #5 best. :chili:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice pictures!! I like 5 best.


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Tough choice they are all nice but I think 4 and 5


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Picture 5 ..love that one:wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I like #3. Very handsome.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I like 3 & 5 the best


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I like the last one best.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

3 and 5


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I love them all!

I would say three or five.

Pat, you look GREAT in all of them. The Fluffs are ridiculously
CUTE - That Archie is something else, look at his smile in # three, I love it!

Oops, my husband just said # three is his favorite, if that matters :thumbsup:

Allie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm useless. I like them all.:HistericalSmiley: But if push came to shove - #5, 3 and 1.  They're great.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hands down.......the last one!!! They all are good but there is something about the last one I just love!!! Love the babies outfits too!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I love them all!! And especially the 3rd one  it's got the best smile in my opinion! but you guys look GREAT in all of them


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I like 3, but I think 5 is my favorite.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Three is my favorite, great picture of all of you


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

#4 & #5! Those are great pictures


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Definately #3. Although the you, and the kids, look great in #5, Stan looks out of place (not part of the group). 

So yep, Number 3 is my vote. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Five!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice pics - #3 and #5 are my favs.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I would say #3. You do look more like more cohesive in that one. I like #5 too. Is it sharp?? 3 looks sharp but not so sure about 5.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Pat, love them all, but I think #3 is the best of you all. I love pictures on the beach.:chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

huh, 3 & 5 eh? I'll have to take a better look at them. My first impression was #1. Geez, I'm glad I asked. :thumbsup: Thanks. 

There are also 5 pics of just me and the dogs, but I better let Stan be in the Christmas cards too :blush::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I love #5!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The A Team said:


> *There are also 5 pics of just me and the dogs, but I better let Stan be in the Christmas cards too* :blush::HistericalSmiley:


 

Yes, you should include Stan ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I like number 1 too Pat...it's much like number 3, but further away. The fluffs are all facing front in #1, so I think I agree with you about #1 too.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I like 1 and 3 the best.


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

I vote #5


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

3 & 5,Pat.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

3 and 5. Great pics Pat!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

I like 3 and 5 best.....


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i really like 5!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Pat,

Richard said, from a mans point of view -number 3 was the most synchronized of the 
group - -frankly, I think that he likes the shot of you - if the truth be told . . . Men!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Number 3 for sure


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

#1 and #5 are my choices. But they're all adroable. You can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I like 5, 3, and #1


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

#1 & #5 are my picks.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I like #3 the best. The composition of #5 is my favorite, I think, but prefer #3 because like Deb says, it does look like Stan is not in the group!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I have to agree with everyone else, for cohesion I like #3 but my overall fav is #5.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

#3 is my vote. You & Stan look great in it, and most of the kids are looking and/or smiling. 

#5 Stan looks out of place, he's not close enough in with you and the dogs.


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

3 & 5, great pics, will make a beautiful Christmas card!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I like number 5  Good luck with your decision they are all wonderful shots


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

We vote for #3 for the Christmas card!
And for the 8x10 enlargement, you should pick whichever one makes you smile!
I can see why you liked the first one. 
You look stunning!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I like #4 for the 8" x 10" and #5 for the Christmas cards. I like #3 also but I like you without your sunglasses on in #4. Hard choice, they're all good.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

#3 - everyone looks so happy in this one!


----------



## abbie (Jul 7, 2009)

I like #1 because it is closer, and you all look so happy. I also like #3 because it is very expressive. I love Archie in this one.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

When I look at Stan, he reminds me of a grumpy Pilot that I used to fly with. Ironically, Frank (the pilot) appeared to be grumpy, but in reality, he was one of the kindest people that I had ever met.

HE wanted people to think that he was grumpy and non approachable. Frank would give his last dime to those in need - he was a high-ranking officer in the Marines before flying corporate jets, hence the demeanor - - - 

I’m wayyyyyyyyyy off subject, sorry.

Allie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:blink: I don't know why this has been such a hard decision.....:brownbag:

But I'm leaning toward either 1 or 3 for the cards

and 5 for the 8x10 


The difference I see between 1 & 3 is mainly the dog's tongues, LOL.

Thanks for you help - you gave me more insight and things to think about.:thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Look @ this model family!!!!! Love them all Pat. But if I had to choose I would vote #3 and #5. I REALLY love #5!!!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

they are all great. I love number 3 though, you all look so happy and number 5 is another fav


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

#3 for a portrait type picture.

#5 for Christmas cards

Awesome pics!!!! All of them....:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are all great picutes, but I like number 3 and 5 the best.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

They're all beautiful but my favorite is the one when you're all down on the sand and everyone is smiling  I believe it's the last one.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I vote for #3 for Christmas cards. It's such a nice close-up, looks so candid, like you just ran into good friends, and everyone is just loving their day at the beach. For the 8 x 10 I think you should choose whatever one makes you feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Pat, I absolutely love them all, but there is something extra special that I see in #1. The smiles of all, are just so heartwarming and happy.

Could you kindly give us an easier pick next time  They all are wonderful.

#1 really struck me the most :wub:

#5 struck me as well.

You really can't go wrong though. Great pics.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

The A Team said:


> :blink: I don't know why this has been such a hard decision.....:brownbag:
> 
> But I'm leaning toward either 1 or 3 for the cards
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful photos!!!! I like 3 for the cards and yes, I was going to suggest 5 for the 8x10. Very nice shots...you, Stan, and all the furbabies look fabulous Pat!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I like 3 and 4. Great pictures, Pat! You have a beautiful family! :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I like them all, Pat! Great shots of you all!!!

But my favourites are # 3 and # 5! 

If you have made your final choice, please show us your christmas card!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

#5!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures, all of them. I would have a very hard time choosing.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Pat, 
You look great in both 1 & 3, but I think 3 is a better shot of Stan, your smiles match in terms of "intensity" if that makes sense. Your pose / stance is great, btw, in all of these shots, best in 1 & 3. I love 5, too, and while I will say that Stan looks like he looks slightly uncomfortable physically in that position (which he probably was), I love that all your fluffy faces are happily looking at the camera. 
I don't think you could go wrong with any of them, but my votes are for 3 & 5. 

Cheri S


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

I would say they are all nice but 5 is the best one. Its different I like seeing the sand and the ocean.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

For a card--#5. #1 best of the dogs, but #3 better of you.


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

I think 4 and 5


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I like # 3 the best. Nice smiles, closer up, centered nicely, everyone looks really good.


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

I like #5


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

3 , 5 and 1 , just looking at who's smiling and how the pups are looking at the camera ...they are all sweet though. Love how they are all in a line in #1 too.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Number 5


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

3 and 5


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

I say 3 & 5


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I like #5 best.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

So cute!!! I like 4 and 5. I like 4 because I like that you can see your face! Without the sunglasses and all. But I also really like 5 because it just looks fun, and it makes me want to be at the beach!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

They are all lovely, Pat. But, I think I like #1 the best. All of the fluff's look relaxed and adorable. And, you and Stan are smiling. And, the backgroud is lovely, too.

Now, I will read what pictures others like the best.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> huh, 3 & 5 eh? I'll have to take a better look at them. My first impression was #1. Geez, I'm glad I asked. :thumbsup: Thanks.
> 
> There are also 5 pics of just me and the dogs, but I better let Stan be in the Christmas cards too :blush::HistericalSmiley:


Well, I've already said I like #1 the best. I really like all of them though. I'm sticking to #1. So, Pat, since 3 & 5 are popular, too ... how about photo shopping together the best of #1 ... #3 ... and ... #5! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I love #5 but #3 is great as well


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

can I vote for them all??? 

I can't narrow to only one. I succeeded in narrowing to TWO: #3/#4 and #5 
Actually #3 and #4 are similar -- except that #3 Archie isn't looking towards the camera (Stan is looking) but #4 you have Archie who is looking more than Stan. 

beautiful pictures, Pat.

Kat


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat, I agree with Kat. I love all of them. :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

my favorites are 1, 3 & 4 ... i love 5 but it looks like stan wasnt ready .lol


----------

